# Reactivity



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm interested in learning more about hav's and reactivity. Are they considered a reactive breed? Can reactivity be part of the adolescent stage and if so, will it subside and generally at what age?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

While there is certainly variability within any breed, I don't think that Havs are a particularly reactive breed. That said, a lot of "reactivity" (or lack thereof) is how a puppy is raised. Even a dog from a breed more prone to reactivity, with TONS of on-going socialization (both human and canine) can learn to be mellow and accepting of dogs and people around him. The flip side is that a dog of the mellowest breed can be reactive if he is not properly socialized, starting as a young pup, but the process never stops. If you want your dog to continue being accepting of all kinds of situations, you have to get them out there, exposed, and having positive experiences in all kinds of situations. 

This is someplace that a great breeder with a good puppy-raising program can be a huge help, but it is our job to keep it up once they get home. I think Ian Dunbar says something like 100 new people in the first 6 weeks, or something like that. After that first critical period, though, you can't think it's all finished. Socialization is a life-long project.

As far as ages are concerned, puppies DO go through "fear periods" as they mature. You have to honor these in that you understand what's going on, (it happens with human babies too!) but it DOESN'T mean that you should coddle or shelter them through these periods. Instead, make sure they are getting as many positive experiences as you can arrange during these times.


----------

